# Sharing Neutral for 3 Single-Phase Motors



## paulgarett (May 8, 2012)

Three Single-Phase, 120 volt, 0.6 Amp pump motors for a hydronic heating
system are all sharing one hot and one neutral, #14 AWG. 
In the boiler control panel, where the motors receive their supply, there are 3 separate termination points for these motors. Each hot termination point is fuse protected by a 2 Amp Fuse. I ran three hot conductors from this control panel to the pump motors, and one neutral wire. The neutral wire is spliced in the boiler control panel with three "pig tails." Each of these neutral pig tails terminate on the respective motor termination point in the control panel. 
Should I have run a separate neutral from the control panel to each motor?
I figured since all three motors are being supplied by one circuit, it would not mater if the neutrals are spliced. But since each hot wire is fuse protected, now I am thinking I should have run a separate neutral for each motor in case their is a neutral to ground fault in the motor, thereby isolating each motor neutral in the control panel. 
Thank you.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

paulgarett said:


> Should I have run a separate neutral from the control panel to each motor?


If you have a bunch of white #12 THHN you need to get rid of, go for it.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The way you have installed this is correct. The neutrals are connected together no mater what you do and all of the motors are on the same supply circuit/phase and the total running load, in this instance, is 6 amp or less. You have the same situation as wiring a bank of solenoids.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

varmit said:


> The way you have installed this is correct. The neutrals are connected together no mater what you do and all of the motors are on the same supply circuit/phase and the total running load, in this instance, is 6 amp or less. You have the same situation as wiring a bank of solenoids.


Agreed....you have it wired just like a typical load center. The neutral and ground should be at the same potential so fusing the neutrals would be pointless and do nothing during a neutral to ground fault.


----------



## IslandWire (Aug 3, 2013)

You are correct as long as the neutral wire will carry the rated amount of current necessary to run/start these motors. At 3 x 0.6A I would suspect you are fine with #14. If the motors were larger on another application, pay attention to the circuit you are wiring.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

IslandWire said:


> You are correct as long as the neutral wire will carry the rated amount of current necessary to run/start these motors. At 3 x 0.6A I would suspect you are fine with #14. If the motors were larger on another application, pay attention to the circuit you are wiring.


They are all supplied from a single hot at the control panel.


----------

